# Testing the ET73 and the Weber Style...



## 3montes (Sep 23, 2009)

So I decided to give my ET73 and my Weber Style a check this morning.
I filled a glass with ice and enough water to fill the spaces. I started a pot of boiling. Since the Weber is a food only thermometer I did only the ice water test. The Weber in the ice water read dead on 32 degrees most of the time and then bounced to 33 and held. 
The Weber seemed very sensitive to movement of the sensor. A slight bump would increase the temp but it would then settle back down. 

The Maverick in the ice water hit 34 degrees and wouldn't budge. The Maverick in the boiling water would hit 211. At times the transmitter would bump to 212 but the receiver didn't catch up to it and it stayed at 211. I am happy with the boiling water test of the Maverick. 
My question is do I now subtract 2 degrees from my Maverick meat probe reading everytime I am cooking something?

Oh I forgot to add I let the probe of the Maverick just dangle in the boiling water never touching the sides of the pot. If I just dropped the probe into the boiling water and let it submerge it would read 212 to 213.


----------



## ddave (Sep 23, 2009)

If it hit 34° in ice water and 211° in boiling water, I wouldn't worry about it. Depending on your altitude and barometric pressure, it could be dead on at boiling. Since most of the meat temps you measure are going to be a lot closer to 212° than 34°, I'd say it is accurate enough not to do any math. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Don't know, but what ever it did read, it probably wouldn't read for very long. It would most likely destroy the probe if it contacted the bottom of the pot. And if you submerged it past the junction where the wires go into the probe, it would definitely destroy the probe.

I'd say your Maverick checks out fine. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Now go smoke something.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 23, 2009)

If you tested the maverick and it tasted only two degrees off I wouldn't worry about it at all. Our temps aren't that credical to the way our meat comes out.


----------

